

Work at a Startup 2012 - pg
http://workatastartup.org/

======
throwpop
>> How much salary and equity should you expect from startups at different
stages?

Does anyone have any insight to share on this?

What are the odds of getting a 6 figure salary at a startup?

~~~
dwynings
That's the one thing I really like about AngelList's job board
(<http://angel.co/jobs>) – most startups list salary and equity ranges.

~~~
throwpop
Thanks! After looking over the postings and realizing my W-2 from my Fortune
1000 IT job is more than any salary range listed, I think its time for me to
sunset my 'work at a startup' dream, given my age(31), family, kids, mortgage,
etc.

Bootstrapping my own looks like the only viable option for me. Now if I could
only find an idea worth pursuing..

~~~
hef19898
Man, it does good to know that I'm not he only one it that situation, being
one year younger I can understand it pretty good. Bad luck it took me a while
to realize that a start-up was what I really wanted, mostl thanks to Paul
Grahams essays. Well, maybe it's all about timing, and there I'm utterly
convinced that even when you are older the timing will be right one day. The
trick is to realize it.

------
alagu
Would be great if the presentation videos are recorded in Justin.tv

~~~
pg
They probably will be; we'll talk to them.

------
rodolphoarruda
Interesting. It seems there's never room for non-tech project managers in
start-ups. You know those guys with a formal business background, MBAs etc?
Well, I don't see opps for them in the start-up space. Am I missing something?

~~~
aepstein
Nope, you're not missing anything. Startup teams are so small that everyone on
the team has to be able to add value by creating something tangible. There's
no room for middle-management.

~~~
basseq
And "non-technical" doesn't mean "middle management". Or, more to the point of
the OP, there doesn't seem to be room for anyone who's not a programmer.
That's a lot of roles, IMO. (Case in point, I have a CS degree and extensive
business experience and have no desire to be a "programmer.")

------
esonderegger
May 1 seems a little late to be issuing invitations for those of us who would
need to be booking flights to make it out there.

Any chance of a quicker yes or no if we send our info right away?

~~~
hexis
As it is at least partially a recruiting event, the closer the invites go out
to the event, the better they can match the invitees to the jobs they're
trying to fill.

------
hammock
> _The event is free, but since more programmers may want to attend than we
> have room for, we're asking would-be attendees to apply by submitting a
> resume. Founders of the companies that will be there will read them and
> decide who to invite._

Is this event really only for programmers? The language seems particularly
exclusive.

------
seiji
Here's my rambling review/experience from a few years ago:
<http://matt.io/startup/Work_at_a_Startup_Review>

(Reminder: I refuse to be held responsible for anything I say that's more than
five minutes old, much less 628 days old.)

------
stevenj
Can designers come too?

------
parvinsingh
A live Ustream channel, for this, with questions being accepted from twitters
would be appreciable.

------
Bostwick
This is a great event idea. I wish the some of the VCs around Boston or NYC
would get together and do this for the East Coast.

~~~
jdangu
<http://nycstartupjobfair.com/>

~~~
hn_reader
This sounds like something quite different - a career fair for students /
recent grads.

------
jpadilla_
Asking programmers for a resumé? Why not ask them for their Github profile or
something like that instead?

~~~
pg
Wouldn't most programmers link to that in their resume?

